# Colts vs. Redskins



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Who takes it Im going Colts, since they are my team but they have an awesome offence and a very solid defence. I am intrigued to see how they will cope without Manning tho.

By the way i have a rudimentary understanding of football but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This being the first preseason game Manning if healthy would have only played a couple of series or possibly the 1st quarter.

And even though it's just the start of preseason I cannot wait for football(American football that is) to start up. :thumb02:

I love the NFL but I actually like college football even more. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


EDIT- If you have any football questions lemme know I coached for 2 years on the high school level.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Walker said:


> This being the first preseason game Manning if healthy would have only played a couple of series or possibly the 1st quarter.
> 
> And even though it's just the start of preseason I cannot wait for football(American football that is) to start up. :thumb02:
> 
> ...


The tv schedule for college football over here is a nightmare and my flatmates are not sports fans so I try not to dominate the satellite viewing with too much sport. So i will probably give college football a miss over proper football (soccer), MMA and NFL

Edit: Thanks I will sling any questions your way


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I do love both kinds of football- soccer and US football, but growing in Austin- I started going to Texas Longhorn football games when I was 5 so I'm partial to it.

The Colts should have another good year but they have to have Dwight Freeney back and healthy. If he's good to go then their defense instantly gets much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

i hope so but I heard Manning could be out for up to 3 months, who is there reserve QB and is he any good? 

The reason I support the Colts is I was bored and discovered one of their play off games on tv in the 06 season and loved it so I decided they would be my team. It was quite handy actually since they won the superbowl that year and had a great run last season.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am probably going to be checking in on it but I am going to be watching the Phillies, you guys do know that even if Manning were to play that he would of probably only played a series since they have four more after this so he wouldn't have probably made a difference any way.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The lastest I heard on Manning is that he might might miss the first game but it's still unsure. His backup is Jim Sorgi out of Wisconsin.

You picked the best year to start watching them- the previous year they started off 13-0 and then lost in their first playoff game to Pittsburg. Their jackass kicker Vanderjack missed a potentially game tying kick in the last seconds. :thumbsdown:

EDIT: C'mon Legend see my first post- of course I know that.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Walker said:


> The lastest I heard on Manning is that he might might miss the first game but it's still unsure. His backup is Jim Sorgi out of Wisconsin.
> 
> You picked the best year to start watching them- the previous year they started off 13-0 and then lost in their first playoff game to Pittsburg. Their jackass kicker Vanderjack missed a potentially game tying kick in the last seconds. :thumbsdown:
> 
> EDIT: C'mon Legend see my first post- of course I know that.


That sucks i assume thats why they got Vinniteri in then? cos he was on fire in 06 from what I saw he dipped a bit in 07.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Walker said:


> The lastest I heard on Manning is that he might might miss the first game but it's still unsure. His backup is Jim Sorgi out of Wisconsin.
> 
> You picked the best year to start watching them- the previous year they started off 13-0 and then lost in their first playoff game to Pittsburg. Their jackass kicker Vanderjack missed a potentially game tying kick in the last seconds. :thumbsdown:
> 
> *EDIT: C'mon Legend see my first post- of course I know that.*


Sorry for misunderstanding you but the whole first quarter thing threw me off. Starters in the HOF game from what I usually see play a series or two at the most, Marvin Harrison isn't even playing in this game because they don't want him to get injured.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Walker said:


> but I actually like college football even more. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



I'm from Canada but I'm a big supporter of The Arkansas Razorbacks.:thumbsup:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Walker said:


> I started going to Texas Longhorn football games when I was 5 so I'm partial to it.


Pfft, Longhorns :bye02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Uh-oh wafb- you and I might have some problems come Sept. 13th. Arkansas is comin' to Austin for a good ole fashioned SWC showdown. :thumb02:

I'm glad Houston Nutt isn't the coach at Arkansas anymore after he flashed the "Horns Down" sign when they beat Texas in the Cotton Bowl a few years back, no me likey Coach Nutt. 

No worries Legend and you are definitely right. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Don't go there MLS, I bleed Burnt Orange- we'll probably have a down year(for us that is no 10 wins) but we'll get back up to snuff real soon. Besides I can always pop in my Rose Bowl dvd of 2005 and relive the glorious memories. WAR VY!!!

EDIT #2: Okay I had forgotten- you went to that school where they used to throw tortillas and pop their little guns. :tongue01:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Malkyboy I take it you will be watching it on Sky Sports 2 just like me?

Eventhough I like the Redskins I think the Colts will take it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I support VY but I got to go with my Red Raiders. Now they just have to learn beat the crappy teams, which for some reason they alsways seem to lose to but beat teams like OK. Which I'm suprised Kirk Bohls has them ranked in the top 10.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Tech is loaded this year they had some ridiculous returning starters this year- something like 18 or 19. There's a lot of people who are actually picking them to go to a BCS game this year. If their defense continues to improve and Leach learns to punt on 4th and 20 they have a great shot this year. 

I'm honestly not looking forward to the Texas-TT match up this year, unless our defense is WAY improved from last year.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

MLS said:


> Pfft, Longhorns :bye02:


You're a Sooners fan or what?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That's pretty much considered treason in TX, Red Raider's all the way.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

MLS said:


> That's pretty much considered treason in TX, Red Raider's all the way.


They take football seriously in Texas huh? When I was in HS, I used to buy just Texas related apparel, until someone mentioned "You're in Canada, dude".


----------

